# trafx bike trail counters?



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Anyone using these, how do they work for you?

http://www.trafx.net/TRAFx_Mountain_Bike_Counter_2010.pdf

Considering installing these on up to ten trail segments. How easy is the data collection process? Is the data useful (ie not a million hits on a little used trail)? We are trying to provide SOTA trail monitoring to our fund raising partners, if you are doing this please fill me in.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Seems the FS likes them. I ordered the kit (hardware/software/accessories) and an even dozen units for about $5,000. That investment + harvesting and compiling the data will help maintain a flow of some $250,000 a year of RTP money for many years. The software is web based which saves some meetings in rooms with meetings oriented people. (; 

Lotsa money out there for proven/provable performance with funded projects...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Your thread on IR counters, Alloy NIpples had comments.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

OMG, I'm losing it, my memory at least. Thanks for the refresh! 

We are about a week from riding up here, gorgeous blue sky day, can't wait to start this season, lots of exciting projects this summer.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

The "Trafx" name rang a bell, so I did a search. Very interested in trail counts here, but no one else in my group is.

I know what you mean. Odds are, being a trail worker, you have some grey on your head or face, and that explains the memory thing, at least it does for those of us around here.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I have a feeling counters are the future in terms of providing support for funding agencies and it never hurts to be ahead of the crowd, although I'm sure counters are being extensively utilized already. We're about 50 years behind the times around here and real glad about that. I'm actually looking forward to working with some of the YCC supervisors and getting us up to speed, getting data collection down

Now that you mention it I did notice the slightest touch of gray the other day... (;

Edit: I actually requested that a YCC crew member be placed at specific points on the trail and do a count so that I can get a handle on the infrared counters. The counts seem too high and I would hate to supply numbers that have to be adjusted down in the future.


----------



## roguehoe (Nov 27, 2007)

We have been using them in our park since January...so far, they have worked wonderfully well. Easy to collect the data from the counters with the Shuttle mode. We have one IR and one mtb counter...only monitoring one trail now, but land manager is looking to do more soon. The trafx company was easy to work with also.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

@bsieb, keep us informed of what you learn. I can see the value of monitoring, and others can in a way. Costs and data analysis are what they hesitate about doing. I've suggested that we to a trail census a couple times a year as a start, and they look at me like I have a foot growing out of my head.  Not that I wll give up.


----------



## donwatts (Aug 1, 2006)

*A Cheaper Solution*

http://www.trailmaster.com/tm1550.php

Have been using one of these for about 3 years, with no problems.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bikrchic (Sep 25, 2014)

Don Watts - the trailmaster system looks really good and affordable. Would you be willing to talk to me about it as we are looking to purchase one soon? fobmtn At gmail dot com Thanks so much.



donwatts said:


> TrailMaster Infrared Trail Monitors - world leaders in infrared trail monitoring equipment. Providing game cameras and trail cameras, trail counters and traffic counters.
> 
> Have been using one of these for about 3 years, with no problems.:thumbsup:


----------



## donwatts (Aug 1, 2006)

Bikrchic said:


> Don Watts - the trailmaster system looks really good and affordable. Would you be willing to talk to me about it as we are looking to purchase one soon? fobmtn At gmail dot com Thanks so much.


What would you like to know?


----------

